# Steering wheel controls



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

My 2006 steering wheel controls are lit up but they dont work. Any ideas?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Stock radio?


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

Yup stock radio... I bought the car two months ago and thay never worked


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You can pop the buttons (all 3 on each side are one unit) and clean the contacts underneath. Or replace them. You can re-seat the radio plugs under the console. You can pull the steering wheel and check the connections there. So many things that could be wrong.


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok thanks. I will try to mess with it when i get a chance


----------

